
Sanos Operating System for Win32, Server Appliances - nickpsecurity
http://www.jbox.dk/sanos/
======
nickpsecurity
An older project I haven't seen mentioned on Hacker News yet. One of the few
trying to do Win32 API, too. I figured some of you might find it interesting
or useful.

------
andreiw
This is pretty cool. It's a smaller target than ReactOS to grok and
understand. For example, I keep thinking about how I could run Microsoft's
PowerPC C compiler (targetting NT on PreP), and nothing good comes to mind
(32-bit Wine on PPC64LE)?

It might be most reasonable to port Sanos to PPC64LE, with a 32-bit
userspace...

